# Are tortoises allowed to be pets in Australia



## Ophiey (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm from Australia and I would really like to keep a tortoise as a pet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2015)

Good question. 
And it's a question that I'm curious as to the answer.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2015)

In Australia, water turtles are called "tortoises." This is one answer I found from doing a 'search' on Google:

"Also it depends on which state you are in as to whether you need a basic reptile license or not and which tortoise species you are allowed. 
In Victoria (where I live), South Australia and the ACT you are allowed to keep long and short neck tortoise's without a license. "

But this person is referring to water turtles.

Other responses referred you to Kingsnake.com. I'm not familiar with them, but evidently they have a list of regulations from other countries.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## FujiBaird (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm not from Australia or an expert, but my understanding from reading the laws is that only turtles/tortoises native to Australia are allowed as household pets in Australia, and non-native species aren't allowed as pets. Unfortunately, that would rule out most of the species we discuss here.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 2, 2015)

FujiBaird said:


> I'm not from Australia or an expert, but my understanding from reading the laws is that only turtles/tortoises native to Australia are allowed as household pets in Australia, and non-native species aren't allowed as pets. Unfortunately, that would rule out most of the species we discuss here.


that is my understanding as well. Australia has some very strict import rules regardless


----------

